# Gloves



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm kind of looking for new gloves. I've been using a pair of Hestra Vertical Freeride gloves I picked up on Steep and Cheap years ago, but they are pretty packed out and not great when it gets really cold now. I'd pick up a new pair, but $170 for gloves is just a little more that I want to spend no matter how much I liked them ...

So looking for a pair of leather gloves with some padding and I like the under the cuff style wrist. 

Thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## yeggous (Oct 22, 2015)

I have Black Diamond Patrol gloves that got from L9 and love them. I save them for when they are needed and just use some Head gloves from Costco on moderate blue bird days.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2015)

Been meaning to ask about gloves as well...

I have a pair of Head gloves I bought from Costco a few years ago, seem nice, but I have issues with my hands getting cold (when running I break out the gloves when it's under 50 degrees).

Any suggestions for WARM gloves that won't break the bank?


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 22, 2015)

I have a pair of the marmot lobster mitts and I absolutely love them. Never had cold hands on a mountain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 22, 2015)

I buy my ski gloves at the local hardware store - $20.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> I buy my ski gloves at the local hardware store - $20.



Kinko gloves? How long do they last and don't you have to continually put waterproofing on them?


----------



## bigbog (Oct 22, 2015)

Gloves I have & love :
BD Guides 
Marmot Ultimates (2 pair, one pair on sale @Okemo(in Aug), have held up for a decade+...needed a little stitching but are fine, but not as waterproof and not quite as warm as the BD Guide)
Kinko does have a lined winter glove...

Wish you luck in finding a reduced price..


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2015)

http://www.backcountry.com/hestra-e...piY3NDYXQxMTExMDE5NQ&skid=HES0142-OFFWHIWH-S7


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> http://www.backcountry.com/hestra-e...piY3NDYXQxMTExMDE5NQ&skid=HES0142-OFFWHIWH-S7



I had actually ordered a pair of those, but sent them back. Don't fit right, they run really small with narrow fingers. 

Thinking about these: https://www.levelninesports.com/black-diamond-spark-gloves-2016


----------



## HD333 (Oct 22, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Kinko gloves? How long do they last and don't you have to continually put waterproofing on them?



They are not super warm. I lube mine up with Sno Seal twice a season, once would probably be fine. I have had the same pair for 2 years. I wear mine more for non skiing outdoor stuff (drinking/sledding/wood gathering), then I do for actual skiing. They are great for late season days though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2015)

http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/ski-gloves/legend-glove-BD801607_cfg.html#start=24


----------



## Puck it (Oct 22, 2015)

http://marmot.com/products/details/cataclysm-undercuff-glove


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 22, 2015)

If your hands get cold you should really be looking for a good set of mittens not gloves.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 22, 2015)

Second Black Diamond.  Love my multiple pairs.  I have one with goat leather palms and got them for a crazy deal at L9 IIRC.  

And as suggested you can go retro and get the Kinco gloves, but that is kind of 2007-2008 or so


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2015)

Puck it said:


> http://blackdiamondequipment.com/en/ski-gloves/legend-glove-BD801607_cfg.html#start=24



Good find!



steamboat1 said:


> If your hands get cold you should really be looking for a good set of mittens not gloves.



Cold because the old one's are packed out. I have some lobster mitts I pair with hand warmers for the below zero days. But I generally prefer gloves.


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 22, 2015)

http://www.freethepowder.com/

the best $60 you'll spend on ski equipment.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 22, 2015)

Love my Vertical Cut Freerides from Hestra.  After 2.5 yrs of use, they still show no signs of wear.  I hope they dont pack out like yours did.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 22, 2015)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Love my Vertical Cut Freerides from Hestra.  After 2.5 yrs of use, they still show no signs of wear.  I hope they dont pack out like yours did.



Mine are at least 5 years old.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have had the Hestra vertical Cut Comp gloves for 3 seasons and they still almost look like new. I ski around 40 days a year and have never had gloves last this long. They are not cheap, but they are worth it!


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 22, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> http://www.freethepowder.com/
> 
> the best $60 you'll spend on ski equipment.




+1 I got a pair of mittens for my son last year - well built, warm and cost way less than the Hestra mits they replaced


----------



## mishka (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll suggest motorcycle cold weather insulated gloves. Usually they run around $30 full  leather. I have one of those 

http://www.leatherup.com/p/Mens-Xel...erskin-Gauntlet-Motorcycle-Gloves/117562.html


----------



## dlague (Oct 22, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> If your hands get cold you should really be looking for a good set of mittens not gloves.



Mitten gloves!  I use mittens with a glove liner and my hands rarely get cold.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Brad J (Oct 22, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> http://www.freethepowder.com/
> 
> the best $60 you'll spend on ski equipment.


+1


----------



## moresnow (Oct 22, 2015)

Scruffy said:


> http://www.freethepowder.com/
> 
> the best $60 you'll spend on ski equipment.



I picked up a pair last year. Holding up well after a season. Interested to see how long they last. Seem well designed.


----------



## Brad J (Oct 26, 2015)

moresnow said:


> I picked up a pair last year. Holding up well after a season. Interested to see how long they last. Seem well designed.


2nds are $40 on there website now


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2015)

3 plugs for these gloves.  Really warm??


----------



## Quietman (Oct 26, 2015)

Brad J said:


> 2nds are $40 on there website now



Just bought a pair, will let you know what I think.  Thanks!


----------



## Scruffy (Oct 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 3 plugs for these gloves.  Really warm??



Yes, they are too warm at times.


----------



## hammer (Oct 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> 3 plugs for these gloves.  Really warm??





Scruffy said:


> Yes, they are too warm at times.



OK, trigger pulled.  Will have to see how these do.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 27, 2015)

For $44 shipped how could anyone pass!!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 27, 2015)

Okay too many good reviews to not bite.  Gloves ordered here as well!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> For $44 shipped how could anyone pass!!



I'm having a hard time not passing.  Not needing gloves should be reason enough, but for some reason I'm still convincing myself.  :lol:


----------



## marcski (Oct 28, 2015)

I also ordered a pair of the 2nds...will post a review after I use them.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm having a hard time not passing.  Not needing gloves should be reason enough, but for some reason I'm still convincing myself.  :lol:



I went the the Black Diamonds, but an now eyeing a pair of the mittens for cold days ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 29, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> I went the the Black Diamonds, but an now eyeing a pair of the mittens for cold days ...



Can't go wrong with BD.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Oct 30, 2015)

I have a pair of BD guide gloves from maybe 2 years back. They have been very good except for the coldest days when I like to sport mittens.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked up a pair of POW Gortex leather mittens from Sierra Trading Post about a month ago. The Free The Powder gloves crossed my mind, but all I could remember was the rodent logo. A snowmobiler buddy at work said he was in the market for a new pair of gloves, so I showed him this thread. I ordered 2 pair of long gauntlet seconds of the FTP gloves, one for him, one for me. Now I'm all set for whatever Ma Nature throws at me this Winter. Can't wait to check them out.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 30, 2015)

marcski said:


> I have a pair of BD guide gloves from maybe 2 years back. They have been very good except for the coldest days when I like to sport mittens.



My old BD's lasted 10 years and were warm to the end. 

Replaced them at the start of last season with the updated but identical glove.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 30, 2015)

Got my gloves in today. 
1) I dare anyone to find a "defect" on them
B) the overall quality is great
3rd) I can't imagine a better value for what I see.
I will say the fit is snug, which they say on the site they will loosen up some so I think the after break-in period the fit will be perfect!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 30, 2015)

Undecided whether to put some fresh duct tape on my 15 year old Grandoe down mittens this year or break out the brand new never used 10 year old ones I have. Tough decision.


----------



## Quietman (Oct 30, 2015)

prsboogie said:


> Got my gloves in today.
> 1) I dare anyone to find a "defect" on them
> B) the overall quality is great
> 3rd) I can't imagine a better value for what I see.
> I will say the fit is snug, which they say on the site they will loosen up some so I think the after break-in period the fit will be perfect!



Agree on all points.  I don't have big hands at all and the XLs are snug.  Hope they "pack out" a little. Quote from their site Still not sure: most of our size exchanges are for a larger size. These are replacing 20 yr old EMS Gates gloves that have been shoe goo'd and duck taped for years. I love them, but its time to let them go.  One disappointment, the Free the Powder gloves are made in Taiwan not Utah.


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 31, 2015)

Got my factory "seconds" today.  As previously mentioned virtually impossible to find anything wrong with them.
I have an average to small hand and got the XLs and they are pretty snug to start.

They appear to be well made and I like how high the gaiter goes up beyond the wrist.   Bit further than the old EMS gore tex I'm replacing.

Sticker on gloves said Made in Pakistan.  Time will tell but as of now seem like a super value for $44 shipped


----------



## Quietman (Nov 2, 2015)

FYI:  Check your gloves carefully! I just found a tear/missed stitching in the inner liner between 2 finger slots in one of my gloves. Good thing I put them on again or I may not have noticed it until ski season.  Hopefully this is an isolated issue. It's too far inside of the glove for me to try to repair. 

Guess now I'll be able to report on their customer service........


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2015)

Quietman said:


> FYI:  Check your gloves carefully! I just found a tear/missed stitching in the inner liner between 2 finger slots in one of my gloves. Good thing I put them on again or I may not have noticed it until ski season.  Hopefully this is an isolated issue. It's too far inside of the glove for me to try to repair.
> 
> Guess now I'll be able to report on their customer service........



Did you buy one of the seconds? That might be the defect ...


----------



## Quietman (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes, but the defects were only supposed to be in the finish of the leather.  

Great response from customer service!

_Thanks for your note, but I'm very sorry that you received a pair of gloves with a QC issue. Our policy is to replace the defective item for you immediately, with the request that you send the defective pair back to us so that we can assess what went wrong. I will ship you a replacement pair today, along with a pre-addressed poly bag so that you can just drop the defective pair back in the mail to us. 
Our apologies, again, for this inconvenience. We should have you squared away in a couple of days. Thanks. 
_


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2015)

wow

that is great service.  Usually a place will want their goods returned first before sending out a replacement.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 2, 2015)

Quietman said:


> Yes, but the defects were only supposed to be in the finish of the leather.
> 
> Great response from customer service!
> 
> ...



Nice!



deadheadskier said:


> wow
> 
> that is great service.  Usually a place will want their goods returned first before sending out a replacement.



Had a good experience with Sierra Trading post. Bought a jacket for my daughter that was too small and returned it. They gave immediate credit for it so I could order her a new one.


----------



## marcski (Nov 2, 2015)

Got my Free the Powder gloves today.  

On the positive side: I cannot tell that they are 2nds. I don't see any blemishes on the leather. I will give them a more thorough inspection later in light of Quietman's experience. 

On the negative side: they don't seem to compare to the quality, warmth or durability of my BD guide gloves. 

Granted the BD's  were, on sale, 2x the cost of the Free the Power gloves.  But sometimes, you get what you pay for.  In this case, time will tell when I can try them out in the snow. Worst case scenario, I use them for xc days or for stacking wood.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> wow
> 
> that is great service.  Usually a place will want their goods returned first before sending out a replacement.



+1

That is great of them


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 3, 2015)

If your gloves are not a fashion statement and you are a 50 (to 100) day a season skier, there may be 10 (to 20) days where cold is a serious problem.  Handwarmers (not even on sale) can be had for $0.75 or $7.50 (or $15) for the season.  Now, go to your local Lowes or Home Depot and buy a pair of insulated work gloves for between $5 and $8.  The cost for comfortable and warm gloves for an entire season is now reduced to less than the cost of lunch at most ski areas!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2015)

True... .but there's more to gloves than just warmth for some people.  There's comfort, dexterity, breathability and water resistance to consider as well.  Also features. I like the little squeegee on my gloves for cleaning goggles.

I've never been a fan of hand warmers.  I just don't like his the little packet feels when it's crammed into my gloves.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 3, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> there may be 10 (to 20) days where cold is a serious problem



Only 20% of days cold is a problem? I am trying to guesstimate this one out myself, and am coming up with a larger percentage. I think I am biased based on where I ski. Thinking further if I was some place lower elevation or further south this would probably be a reasonable number.


----------



## joshua segal (Nov 3, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Only 20% of days cold is a problem? I am trying to guesstimate this one out myself, and am coming up with a larger percentage. I think I am biased based on where I ski. Thinking further if I was some place lower elevation or further south this would probably be a reasonable number.



So figure it's 50% and do the math.  It's still a bargain!  (BTW: If you get the handwarmers on sale, you should be able to work the price down to $0.50.)


----------



## hammer (Nov 3, 2015)

Got my FTP gloves yesterday.  No issues with fit as far as I can tell.  Seem thicker than any other gloves I've had before, will have to see how well they keep my usually cold hands warm.  Also can't really tell where the defects are...the leather wraparound on the fingers isn't entirely even but the leather goes around all of them OK.

Only regret is that they also had the mittens on sale as well...may have gone for those instead.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 5, 2015)

hammer said:


> Only regret is that they also had the mittens on sale as well...may have gone for those instead.




Pulled the trigger on a pair of gloves and mittens. At the price, I figured it made sense. Worst case scenario is they become work gloves or general use.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 25, 2015)

Just ordered some factory 2nds gloves and mittens.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 25, 2015)

Do these Free The Powder gloves need to be treated with Sno Seal in the palms/fingers.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moresnow (Nov 25, 2015)

HD333 said:


> Do these Free The Powder gloves need to be treated with Sno Seal in the palms/fingers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes


----------



## HD333 (Nov 25, 2015)

Trigger pulled. $40 is a no brainer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Jan 4, 2016)

I used my Free the Powder gloves this weekend for the first time, very warm.  
I got Sno Seal all over the black parts and it looks like s bunch of snot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 4, 2016)

Ha, I ended up giving mine to my son as a Christmas present. I bought some Nikwax leather and fabric spray that I intended using on them. I put it in the box with the gloves, but he determined it was too large to take on the plane. He should've treated them before he left, but he didn't. My POW mittens I bought from Sierra Trading Post came with a packet of Nikwax leather treatment. I put that on those the other day, I've yet to use them.

When I was about 12 I bought a beautiful pair of nubuck Redwing hiking boots. I treated them with Snoseal, they looked like shit afterwards. I don't know if there were any treatments at the time that would've preserved their looks.

We'll see how the gloves hold up. He says he burns through gloves, he's a darksider. I asked him if it was due to constantly having to strap in, I guess so.


----------



## moresnow (Jan 4, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> We'll see how the gloves hold up. He says he burns through gloves, he's a darksider. I asked him if it was due to constantly having to strap in, I guess so.



It's all the knuckle dragging.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 4, 2016)

moresnow said:


> It's all the knuckle dragging.



If that's the case, they probably won't last either, fabric on the backside. I still might pick up another pair for myself, it was an easy gift, and I have the POW mittens. I like the big gauntlets of the FTP's, I prefer putting my jacket sleves into gauntlets to pulling my sleves over the cuffs. The Velcro inevitability gives up the ghost on the jacket sleves. I actually replaced it on my last jacket.

It is weird, the FTP gloves are rather bulky, and the POW mittens are quite the opposite. Maybe I should've got the POW gloves, and the FTP mittens. I'm curious to see how warm the POW mittens are. I have a pair of liner gloves that I wear with mittens when it is very cold. They should be dry, the Nikwax treatment should help, and they do have Goretex liners.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> If that's the case, they probably won't last either, fabric on the backside. I still might pick up another pair for myself, it was an easy gift, and I have the POW mittens. I like the big gauntlets of the FTP's, I prefer putting my jacket sleves into gauntlets to pulling my sleves over the cuffs. The Velcro inevitability gives up the ghost on the jacket sleves. I actually replaced it on my last jacket.
> 
> It is weird, the FTP gloves are rather bulky, and the POW mittens are quite the opposite. Maybe I should've got the POW gloves, and the FTP mittens. I'm curious to see how warm the POW mittens are. I have a pair of liner gloves that I wear with mittens when it is very cold. They should be dry, the Nikwax treatment should help, and they do have Goretex liners.



My hands would sweat with that many layers.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 5, 2016)

JimG. said:


> My hands would sweat with that many layers.



Even during the "Polar Vortex"?


----------



## JimG. (Jan 5, 2016)

Cornhead said:


> Even during the "Polar Vortex"?



Yes.


----------



## marcski (Feb 18, 2016)

I must admit that I used my FTP gloves this past weekend in some really cold temps and they were quite warm. I may yet change my mind on them from my first impression depending on how well they hold up vs. time. My BD gloves are practically indestructable but have seem to lost some warmth over the years.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 18, 2016)

marcski said:


> I must admit that I used my FTP gloves this past weekend in some really cold temps and they were quite warm. I may yet change my mind on them from my first impression depending on how well they hold up vs. time. My BD gloves are practically indestructable but have seem to lost some warmth over the years.



Gloves more and I'm realizing just like boots, "pack out" over time.  And my hunch is as they pack out, the insulation gets compressed and not as much air can be stored in the insulation, and that air within the insulation is what helps with the warmth of the gloves.

This is becoming more and more of an issue with me as I move through my mid 40's and for sure the circulation in my fingers (and toes as well) isn't what it used to be, and I am noticing that I do get cold fingers easier than I used to  

Just another lovely "joy" of the aging process!!!  :smash:


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

My FTP gloves did pretty well for me at Loon last week.  While it wasn't frigid out, it was cold enough, and on most runs the gloves kept my hands warm without hand warmers (no spot to put them).  Only downside was that I should have gone with a size larger so I could wear liners with them.

I did treat the leather which darkened it a bit, no big deal.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 18, 2016)

Several people have commented on the soft shell backside as a negative. This was designed that way for breathability to maintain maximum warmth versus waterproof membranes, which while gortex and the like work ok for jackets, don't work well for gloves, thus leaving you with cold wet soggy hands. You shouldn't add waterproofing to the softshell back of the glove, let them breath.

There is more info about their gloves on their website, but it's kinda hidden, so most don't read it.
http://www.freethepowder.com/pages/about-us
http://www.freethepowder.com/pages/glove-design-philosophy
http://www.freethepowder.com/pages/leather-care

I am not affiliated with their company.


----------



## marcski (Feb 20, 2016)

hammer said:


> My FTP gloves did pretty well for me at Loon last week.  While it wasn't frigid out, it was cold enough, and on most runs the gloves kept my hands warm without hand warmers (no spot to put them).  Only downside was that I should have gone with a size larger so I could wear liners with them.
> 
> I did treat the leather which darkened it a bit, no big deal.


I just put the handwarmers in the glove with my hand. Keep it on the backside of my fingers while skiing so it doesn't interfere with my grip.


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 20, 2016)

I just ordered a pair of Kinco 901 ski mitts... I will report back with how they perform... My guess is they will perform better than regular Kincos because the '901' series is specially designed for skiing/ ski patrol.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 21, 2016)

Skikarl said:


> I just ordered a pair of Kinco 901 ski mitts... I will report back with how they perform... My guess is they will perform better than regular Kincos because the '901' series is specially designed for skiing/ ski patrol.



Wouldn't the mitts be the 901t?


----------



## Skikarl (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes


----------

